# Help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!Birth control for 1 1/2 weeks and stopping?



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

Does birth control change and make your body weird if you only took it 1 1/2 weeks and stopped? Like missed periods, sore nips, and discharge/wetness?..I was on birth control once before for 7 months then stopped and nothing like this has happened.. The birth control I recently used is an off bran, I'm assuming a low dose. It had also had some weird side affects which is why I stopped taking it. It's been like 3-4 weeks since I've used.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I suppose you could have side effects right away. It may take a while for your body to get used to it.


----------

